# pelvic pain,light spotting after sex?



## 16997 (Dec 7, 2006)

hi guys i was just hoping someone might know what this is that is happening to me? i have been having really bad pelvic pain that kind of makes the top of my legs hurt? its on the left side ,i went to the E.R. and they did bloodwork and a spiral ct on abdomin and pelvis - said everything came back normal and they thought maybe since i was also having back pain that it was a pinched nerve . well now i have the pain AND after having sex with my hubby last night i noticed there was light spotting - im in the middle of my cycle so its not my period starting ( period started mar 13th) soooo.... im wondering if anyone can give some advice ?? any help or suggestions would really be appreciated!! thanks sooo much !! Kerry


----------



## jgurl228 (Feb 23, 2008)

i dont know about the pain but i have spotting sometimes after sex. my doctor said it might be because the cervix is slightly damaged and needs rest for a month. so no sex or tampons.


----------



## 16997 (Dec 7, 2006)

hi! ty sooo much for replying!! i went to the gyno -who wanted me to wait a week to go get the transvaginal ultra sound done.. after spending all weekend in pain i went back to the E.R. and they did a regular ultra sound AND the transvaginal one and all kinds of blood tests , the dr there told me that i had a cyst on each ovary but that he thought that most symptoms were from endometriosis? he said the only way to be 100% positive would be to have laproscopic surgery ... so im going back to gyno to see what to do .. he told me that if it were something really scary(cancer) it would have shown up in the tests he ran (he did ALOT) so i feel better! Thanks so much for your help!! Kerry


----------



## bachcha (Apr 10, 2009)

Do not take danazol if you are pregnant or breast-feeding. A method of birth control (contraception) other than oral contraceptives should be used while taking danazol. If you become pregnant, call your doctor immediately. Life-threatening strokes, increased pressure in the brain, and serious liver disease complicated by potentially life-threatening abdominal bleeding have been reported during therapy with danazol. Talk to your doctor about the potential risks associated with this medication.www.shopeastwest.com/med


----------

